# Watching boat sink



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I got to Tarpon Springs this weekend for a little fishing. At one point we were anchored just off Honeymoon trying for snook and trout. The guide looks over toward the beach and sees a boat with the bow riding low in the water. It was anchored just off the beach. We watched it for a while and it was going lower and starting to tip to the side.

We were about ready to leave so we cruised by the beach and yelled to let them know. A guy on the beach yells back he knows and is trying to call the insurance company. As we were pulling away we got to see the first side go under water.


Is it just me or would you have pulled the beach up onto the sand beach rather than calling the insurance company and watching it sink at anchor?


Edit. We fished with Captain Ben. Native Angler Fishing Charters - #1 Local Fishing Charter - 727-430-1569

Good guide. If you are fishing St Joseph sound I would recommend!!!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Depends if you really wanted to save it!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Just a couple from this year.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Well there is saving it and there is avoiding the epa fines for all the gas and oil they are going to dump in the water. 

I think I would have even put it up on a rocky beach to avoid the oil and gas spills. It looked like a fairly new Searay. Not a cheap boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

stickman1978 said:


> View attachment 829846
> 
> View attachment 829847
> 
> ...


Oh boats sink. Do not get me wrong. But to stand on a sandy beach and watch it sink with a cell phone to your ear did not seem like the right course of action to me. 

Likely had a hole from hitting an oyster bar. Shm


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

